# Sportfisher on the beach in OBA



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone got any details? Video popping up on FB, but no info. Looks like an early model Hatt or the like.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nevermind. Seems they came in close to hug the beach on the way home. Fell asleep with AP on.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw the video. Does look like an older Hatteras. That's gotta suck.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Well thats gotta suck


----------



## JesseJames60 (Jun 19, 2017)

That is definitely going to change the flow of their day.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone able to make out the name on the back ?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

It will buff right out


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Someone on FB said Makaira.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Destin charter boat. Ouch


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

dsaito said:


> Destin charter boat. Ouch


 And now folks, a chance to get in some surf fishing....


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Running close to shore plus engine failure plus a stiff wind from the south could easily result in this.

Under these circumstances, I would have deployed the anchor as soon as I lost engine power.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like a salvage job to me.
High tide, a tug boat, and possibly some water pumps to move some sand...and she'll be out.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Looks like a salvage job to me.
> High tide, a tug boat, and possibly some water pumps to move some sand...and she'll be out.


Yep. I hope it was low tide when she went aground. Every little bit of tide will help.


----------



## RapiD-CH32 (Oct 23, 2017)

MrFish said:


> Anyone got any details? Video popping up on FB, but no info. Looks like an early model Hatt or the like.


Would a boat like that have auto pilot? Hard to imagine the circumstances.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Running close to shore plus engine failure plus a stiff wind from the south could easily result in this.
> 
> Under these circumstances, I would have deployed the anchor as soon as I lost engine power.


More to this story, I would bet that boat had two engines, very unlikely losing two


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The story is they fell asleep on autopilot while running the beach back to Destin. Woke up once it hit the second sandbar and by then it was too late. Guess it will sit there til morning and high tide now.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The story is they fell asleep on autopilot while running the beach back to Destin. Woke up once it hit the second sandbar and by then it was too late. Guess it will sit there til morning and high tide now.


I remember another crew that went to sleep on AP coming from PCB to OBA for a tournament in a new to the owner 68 ft Weaver with a much worse outcome.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

off route II said:


> I remember another crew that went to sleep on AP coming from PCB to OBA for a tournament in a new to the owner 68 ft Weaver with a much worse outcome.


That boat was for sale forever too.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

off route II said:


> More to this story, I would bet that boat had two engines, very unlikely losing two


I should have worded my previous comment differently.
I described one scenario that could have resulted in a similar grounding.
Did not mean to imply what I described is what happened.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

RapiD-CH32 said:


> Would a boat like that have auto pilot? Hard to imagine the circumstances.


If I had a boat that size, I certainly would install an autopilot.

Autopilots are now common on much smaller boats.


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

off route II said:


> I remember another crew that went to sleep on AP coming from PCB to OBA for a tournament in a new to the owner 68 ft Weaver with a much worse outcome.


That was also a DUI for the non-owner captain, right?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We are back to my pet peeve of trusting electronics over actual charts and hands on boat handling. Turning on the auto pilot and going to sleep makes as much sense as the guy in California turning on cruise control in his Winnebago, then getting out of the drivers seat and walking back to make a pot of coffee on the interstate.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That boat was for sale forever too.


*******


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They have come out with a different story. Seems they were running the beach all the way to Destin and the second sand bar caused them to stall and the waves pushed them on the beach before they could do anything.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

MrFish said:


> They have come out with a different story. Seems they were running the beach all the way to Destin and the second sand bar caused them to stall and the waves pushed them on the beach before they could do anything.


I've seen some pictures of different spots in this area at low tide and there are little sand islands out there along the coast. He could have easily run a ground in an area that he didn't last trip through here. 
I think falling asleep is FAKE NEWS.
How would a auto pilot work while running the coast line that slightly curves all the way back to destin?


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

He was trolling for sand fleas.


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I've seen some pictures of different spots in this area at low tide and there are little sand islands out there along the coast. He could have easily run a ground in an area that he didn't last trip through here.
> I think falling asleep is FAKE NEWS.
> How would a auto pilot work while running the coast line that slightly curves all the way back to destin?


they probably got close to shore, pointed the bow toward destin and kept the track a straight line a few hundred yards off the beach


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> I've seen some pictures of different spots in this area at low tide and there are little sand islands out there along the coast. He could have easily run a ground in an area that he didn't last trip through here.
> I think falling asleep is FAKE NEWS.
> How would a auto pilot work while running the coast line that slightly curves all the way back to destin?


Fake news?? An orange beach captain went down there and talked to one of the people on the boat. They told him that they fell asleep on AP. He posted it on FB. The story changed the next day. I don't care one way or the other. The boat is on the beach cause someone fucked up. Fell asleep or ran to close with a boat that drafts 4'. Is what it is.


----------



## RapiD-CH32 (Oct 23, 2017)

kylo1597 said:


> they probably got close to shore, pointed the bow toward destin and kept the track a straight line a few hundred yards off the beach


I can see that, too close to the beach and slap the auto pilot on a line to Destin. I'd think you would have a minimum depth alarm option on the electronics too, most newer machines should have it. Radar should have a warning as well.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

draw a line from O.B. to Destin, you get further from the coast before you start getting closer to the coast. don't know how it happened but I hate it for them


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kylo1597 said:


> they probably got close to shore, pointed the bow toward destin and kept the track a straight line a few hundred yards off the beach


In that case, they would have run right through Pensacola Beach Pier and Navarre Beach pier, since both are over 1/4 mile long.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

^^

I added helmsman and navigator to the ever growing list of experts we have on the forum.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> ^^
> 
> I added helmsman and navigator to the ever growing list of experts we have on the forum.


LMAO. Good one.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> ^^
> 
> I added helmsman and navigator to the ever growing list of experts we have on the forum.


Actually, some of us are. Former US Army licensed skipper, 500 Ton master, unlimited TONNAGE mate, any ocean with celestial navigation, radar navigation and electronics navigation endorsements. I was also an operator/instructor and navigator/ instructor for LACVs...Bell Textron hovercraft. 

I might know just a tad about operating and navigation.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

In that case, perhaps the owner of the Makeira is looking for a new Captain-for-hire.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> In that case, perhaps the owner of the Makeira is looking for a new Captain-for-hire.


I'm getting to old to chase fish for other people.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

According to a member of the Makaira Fishing Charters crew, Patrick Michael Murphy Jr., on his Facebook post here's what happened...

Orange Beach, boat on the beachWent 4/5 on blue marlin and 1/1 on whites. Making 30 blue marlin, 2 whites, and a hatchet marlin for a great end to an epic season. Came inshore to hug the Beach back to Destin after 2 days of fishing to escape storms and north wind and got stalled out on a sandbar that wasn’t there last time we came through the area. Stalled us just long enough for the waves to push us onto the beach. We have heard rumors that we were asleep while the boat was underway which is untrue. Everyone aboard was awake in the flybridge helping watch in the storm. This could happen to anyone. Everyone on the boat is safe. The boat is fine and ready to fly some flags here in a bit.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=43&v=ZQfNHxH70KY


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> According to a member of the Makaira Fishing Charters crew, Patrick Michael Murphy Jr., on his Facebook post here's what happened...
> 
> Orange Beach, boat on the beachWent 4/5 on blue marlin and 1/1 on whites. Making 30 blue marlin, 2 whites, and a hatchet marlin for a great end to an epic season. Came inshore to hug the Beach back to Destin after 2 days of fishing to escape storms and north wind and got stalled out on a sandbar that wasn’t there last time we came through the area. Stalled us just long enough for the waves to push us onto the beach. We have heard rumors that we were asleep while the boat was underway which is untrue. Everyone aboard was awake in the flybridge helping watch in the storm. This could happen to anyone. Everyone on the boat is safe. The boat is fine and ready to fly some flags here in a bit.


That actually raises more questions than answers. If the waves were that big and everyone was on the flybridge...how did no one see waves breaking on the sandbar? If they were all awake when the engines stalled, why did they not immediately drop anchors? If they were worried about a storm, why didn't they run inside in the ICW? With the strong north wind and the amount of sail area on that hull, why were they not being offset to the south?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Cant believe they left the rod and reels on board. Going to take some digging to get the props out of the mud.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> That actually raises more questions than answers. If the waves were that big and everyone was on the flybridge...how did no one see waves breaking on the sandbar? If they were all awake when the engines stalled, why did they not immediately drop anchors? If they were worried about a storm, why didn't they run inside in the ICW? With the strong north wind and the amount of sail area on that hull, why were they not being offset to the south?


Appears the boat primarily trolls for pelagics and probably never anchors. In the video it doesn't look like they had an anchor at the ready in the pulpit which explains why they couldn't just drop the hook. In that size boat, I doubt that they were "worried" about the storm, just grew tired of getting pounded. 
Yes in the Navy and I assume in the Army, we always have a crew on standby to drop the hook and additional lookouts when operating in restricted waterways, but you have to realize these guys aren't operating a military vessel. Just local guys who have probably ran the same course dozens of times without incident, however recent storms may have caused sandbars to shift.
This is not the first vessel to run aground, Army, Navy, Coast Guard or privately-owned. Bottom line, sh!t happens, you learn from your mistakes and move on.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Afish...they stated on Facebook that they were all on the flybridge, looking out. Also, if they were tired of getting pounded...why in close where the waves will be piling up and steeper and not offshore a little ways where the north wind would be knocking the waves down? And why not the ICW? No pounding in there. As I said, their own statement raises questions.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Somewhere someone misspoke. Not the first, won't be the last. At least we have one boat on here we don't have to worry about!


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

I kinda like Sho-nuffs take on the situation. He was there. Sounds like a trip for the memory books.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonna be a few more days till we start getting the big tides again. Maybe a 1'?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

seabiscuit said:


> I kinda like Sho-nuffs take on the situation. He was there. Sounds like a trip for the memory books.


What you talkin bout, Willis?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Brownies.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

pat murphy Jr.'s facebook post that Sho-nuff posted is what I was referring to. He was there and no reason to misstate the facts as he knew them. It could have and probably happened just like he said, in my opinion.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Are they going to be able to move it off the beach or are the roll off dumpsters and front end loader coming in to load it up ?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Reefmaker is heading out there tomorrow.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw a video of a excavator trying to dig a hole to float it out never saw the out come was about a 30 second video


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> Saw a video of a excavator trying to dig a hole to float it out never saw the out come was about a 30 second video


They brought 2 mini excavators out there. Stupid plan. Should've brought a big one.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

afishanado said:


> Appears the boat primarily trolls for pelagics and probably never anchors. In the video it doesn't look like they had an anchor at the ready in the pulpit which explains why they couldn't just drop the hook. In that size boat, I doubt that they were "worried" about the storm, just grew tired of getting pounded.
> Yes in the Navy and I assume in the Army, we always have a crew on standby to drop the hook and additional lookouts when operating in restricted waterways, but you have to realize these guys aren't operating a military vessel. Just local guys who have probably ran the same course dozens of times without incident, however recent storms may have caused sandbars to shift.
> This is not the first vessel to run aground, Army, Navy, Coast Guard or privately-owned. Bottom line, sh!t happens, you learn from your mistakes and move on.


Not sure navy vessel readiness to avoid a disaster is a good example in the current times.


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

boomshakalaka said:


> Not sure navy vessel readiness to avoid a disaster is a good example in the current times.


at least not for the 7th fleet...


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

bigger machine on site this morning 
https://www.facebook.com/FOX10News/videos/10155975280978944/


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Few tugs and it was free. Didnt relize it was oit the back door of the condo we are doing cabinets in till this morning, lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Spoiler Alert: Video only shows the excavating. The actual freeing of boat by the tug is not shown.

Video is a waste of almost eight minutes. Skip to the last 10 secs... and you will have seen it all.

Where is the rest?


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

Orion45 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Spoiler Alert: Video only shows the excavating. The actual freeing of boat by the tug is not shown.
> 
> ...


that was a live video from this morning, guess they packed up and left. I couldnt find another feed


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Saw him being towed into Barbers Marine about 2 PM this afternoon.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> Not sure navy vessel readiness to avoid a disaster is a good example in the current times.


That was the point. Sh!t happens, even to the best, but i'm sure you are the exclusion.:thumbsup::whistling:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

kylo1597 said:


> that was a live video from this morning, guess they packed up and left. I couldnt find another feed


LOL. Seems to me, they should have stuck around the entire operation and condensed it to short video.

Sort of like going to see a movie and finding out the projectionist lost the last reel.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1757354587672704&id=100001945381293


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not sure if the link works? Forgive my commentary, and I couldnt figure out how to zoom, lol


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

How much you suppose that cost? Yikes


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> How much you suppose that cost? Yikes


I agree. What was the cost?

I don't know, but I believe "salvage" costs are different than a normal tow in, or tow off a sandbar.

Not that it matters, but would a TowBoat, Boat US, or a USAA insurance policy normally cover this? 

Jim


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Was a licensed captain running the boat at the time? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes from the sounds of it. If i understamd correctly it was a for hire over night trip so should have been two licensed captains on board


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

$40k and insurance is paying it


----------

